# Hellllllllllooooooo Writers!



## J>K (May 26, 2011)

Unlike my seemingly boisterous thread title, I am the type of guy on the train looking for somewhere to sit down and write quietly. Well, amongst the relative chaos of course (however, it does seem to work well). I am an arts student, (yay), and I write pretty much whatever comes naturally at the time. Lots of short paragraphs and poems on train trips for example. I do like fiction though, in fact, I have several ideas for novels, but that's probably a story in itself. 

Anyway, I am here because I wanted a place where I could interact with other writers and read some new and interesting work. I also hope that maybe I can give some good feedback (if only in the form of compliments,lol).

Good luck with your works and thanks for reading. 

J>K


----------



## Misa Buckley (May 26, 2011)

Hello and welcome


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 26, 2011)

Hi, JK! Welcome to WF! :hi:


----------



## Gumby (May 26, 2011)

Welcome J.K.


----------



## Nickie (May 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, J>K . Btw, I always read on the train  to and from work.



Nickie


----------



## J>K (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the welcomes everybody O Nickie, reading on the train is definitely more practical seeing as you can do it standing up. I struggle to get a seat, lol.


----------



## Courtjester (May 28, 2011)

Hello and welcome in our midst, dear Friend. 

Kind regards - The Courtjester​


----------



## Manfredjed (May 28, 2011)

Welcome J>K.

I travel for work a lot and have found my little note pad on the airplane is the best place to write and edit.  Being squeezed in like an egg in a carton, you'd think everyone is reading over your shoulder.  However, I find myself alone in this sea of wandering eyes, because no one cares what I am doing.
I look forward to my plane rides.

Ciao,

Manfredjed


----------



## Courtjester (May 28, 2011)

Hello Manfred - if you fancy reading funny things whilst travelling, you might like to try my thread 'Madazine' in the Humour Forum. I don't know whether I am allowed to do this, but to make things easier for you, here is a link:

http://www.writingforums.com/humour/121245-madazine.html#post1433204​ 
Ciao - The Courtjester​


----------



## J>K (May 29, 2011)

I issue many more thank-yous for the welcomes. Manfredjed, I know what you mean, being alone amongst everyone that is. It is very true. I think it adds to the inspiration when writing and is indeed a pleasant experience.


----------



## Prinkes (May 29, 2011)

Hellllllllllllllllllllllo J>K

...

Someone had to say it. Anyways, I forgive you for your misleading title. Welcome to the forums.


----------

